
Pash: An Open-Source Reimplementation of Windows PowerShell for Mono - mwcampbell
https://github.com/Pash-Project/Pash
======
kolev
Great project. I can't believe I haven't heard of this already (looks like it
was started a couple of years ago)! Edit: Pash was created by Igor Moochnick
and published at [http://pash.sourceforge.net/](http://pash.sourceforge.net/)
in 2008. After the original release, development ceased.

~~~
JayBazuzi
After 4 years of no action, I picked it up and got things moving again. Now we
have a small coalition of contributors and we're making progress. For example,
Pash is now part of a NuGet solution in MonoDevelop/XamarinStudio, like
PowerShell does for VisualStudio.

~~~
kolev
Thank you!

------
JayBazuzi
Hi, I'm the custodian for Pash. I don't normally read HN, but if you folks
have any questions for me, fire away.

------
antonv_ua
Hi JayBazuzi, Do it support remoting?

1\. My case is to copy and run .exe file on remote Windows machine . I am on
Linux machine and run under mono (using Xamarin studio)

2\. Also I can't find it in Nuget?
[http://screencast.com/t/okHowbROL5wx](http://screencast.com/t/okHowbROL5wx)

------
TallGuyShort
Great idea - I'm excited to try it out! FYI - the project name is a slang term
for french kissing in Australia and New Zealand, if you weren't aware. Not
that I think you should change it - but thought you should know :)

------
ayrx
Very nice, I'm definitely a Unix person but Powershell has some great ideas
and it's good to see a version that can work on Linux and OS X!

